

MIT Student Develops $3 Cutting-Edge Healing Device, Field Tested in Haiti - SwellJoe
http://www.fastcompany.com/1616025/mit-student-develops-cutting-edge-low-cost-healing-for-the-developing-world

======
MaysonL
dupe

